# Considering Finding a New Home for Riley...



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

9 months is the teenage stage, they are a trial for sure. Would a dog day care be an option for a few days a week? A tired puppy is a good puppy. 

What have you tried for stopping him going after the cats? You can put pennies in a coke can, tape it shut, and rattle it when he starts for the cats, I've even gone so far as to throw the can across the room towards the dog (not hitting them). Spray bottle with a water/vinegar dilution is one some people try. Physically stopping him from going after them is a chore, but you could put a leash on him, if he even looks cross ways at the cat, pop the leash, tell him no and redirect him to something else.

Counter surfing is a hard nut to crack. You can try booby trapping the counter. Put something you know he will go for on the edge, tied to pot lids with a string (make sure he can't see the pot lids or at least not notice them), when he pulls it off the lids fall and WHAM CRASH, might deter him. There are things you can buy, Scat Mats, Scat spray that's motion activated, I think those are available at Petsmart or online.

You can also get treat dispenser toys to keep him occupied, put his regular food in the dispenser to avoid extra calories.

I don't think you are a bad person, or a bad owner. They do try your patience until they mature. If it were me though, I would put expensive things like glasses and phones up where he can't get them. I agree with you that you shouldn't have to keep the counter entirely cleared, but there are some owners who habitually do because their dog will surf no matter what they try to stop them.

Take a deep breath, try to think about the things he does that you really enjoy. It will get better.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Have you tried training classes at all? I know you're at your wits end, but I would seriously suggest trying some training classes. You may be surprised what you get out of it. I'm sure that I will be going through these things soon enough with my almost 3-month-old pup, but I'm preparing as much as possible for it!


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

You are absolutley not a "bad person", frustrated maybe. Puppies come in all sizes, shapes and unfortunately temperments. most of my pups were well mannered for the most part, except for Zack the 150 lb Rottie when he was less than a year old. Several pairs of glasses, three cell phones, three or four tv remotes and endless items that I have forgotten. Zack became a very calm and loyal Rottie and I cherish the memory of having him except when he was young. they do outgrow this behavior. You could punch him in the gut to make a call or change channels. (just a joke)
If the countertops are a problem deal with that first, then deal with the other issues but keep from thinking big picture, start small. I gaurantee this method with counter tops if you are willing to be persistant. Use gray single sided duct tape sticky side up. cut smaller pieces to tape the tape to the edge of the countertop where his paws touch the counter when you see him doing it. The first time his paws get stuck to the tape....take cover cause he is going to go beserk. Be stingy with the attaching it to the counter you want him to take the strip with him. Once you get the countertop issue done go to the next problem spot........take baby steps.
I won't comment on giving him up, that is very personal but if you love him give him time to get better. thank god my Mother didn't give up on me, I was bbbbbbbaaaaaaaddddddddd


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't think you are a bad person. Just a few months ago I was contemplating taking Murphy back to the shelter after only having him a few weeks. And Libby went through something similar to Riley. And lately (at 18 months old) she is going through a phase again. They do grow out of it with some patientce and training. We live in a townhouse with no yard and having two "puppies" drives me wild most days but in the end it's really worth it. Libby didn't start to chill out until about a year and she still has tons of energy she just controls it a little better.

We are those owners that can't have anything on our entertainment center, the floor, or the counters and we've gotten used to it over the last year and a half. We were just starting to put stuff out again when I got Murphy so now everything is empty again but I know that it is just temporary (hopefully). 

Good luck in whatever you chose. I know that when I was wondering if getting Murphy was the right thing, the members on here gave me some great straightforward advice that I appreciated more than anything and I am sure that they will have some great advice for you as well. Keep us posted.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Reading all these threads about the horrors of puppyhood makes me realize all over again why I decided long ago never to have a puppy. I just don't have the patience to deal with months and months of destruction. I feel for everyone who is going through this, and all I can say is "You're a better person than I am."


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

"Train, don't complain" might be applicable here. As another suggested, geting into a good obedience class would be beneficial. You need the guidance of a trainer, and Riley needs something to do with his brain!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lots of what is hard to explain about dogs this age is relationship&timing. You have to trust in him that he wants to please you- deepdown, no dog is trying to screw up in your eyes. Timing is crucial- knowing your dog well enough so that you get the thought prejump on the counter instead of during or after. Explain to him-OFF! before he gets up there, be there with your body stepping into his space, and then ask for the alternative behavior SIT and praise him to high heaven for that. Don't give up on him! Libertyme made the useful, good point in another thread about wearing a leash alot of the time- that way, you can get him pre-cat and pre-counter, before youre upset and he's practiced a bad behavior. Rahter than give him up, ho about a six week boarding obedience session? Here's one in Maine that has a positive training "boot camp" for retrievers, and maybe there is a kind, talented trainer in your area? http://maranathakennels.com/


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Reading all these threads about the horrors of puppyhood makes me realize all over again why I decided long ago never to have a puppy. I just don't have the patience to deal with months and months of destruction. I feel for everyone who is going through this, and all I can say is "You're a better person than I am."


It honestly isnt always horrible! Tally was the easiest pup, and never destroyed a thing, was housebroken in three accidents, and genuinely likes to learn. Finn was a little crazier, I'll admit, but puppyhood is really fun and I enjoy the teenage stage when they are testing out being a big dog. ITango is 9 months now, and she is testing limits like if she has to get in the car when it's time to go home from a hike, but she is not destructive or upsetting. They can be brash and too big for their britches at that age, but they mature so soon compared to humans. . .


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I guess the big question is... how much time and energy are you willing to put into training him? Puppies can be hard, but they don't stay puppies forever. But they also don't train themselves. None of the behaviors that you mentioned are insurmountable. Dogs can be trained to not jump on the counter, they can be trained to chew on their own toys and leave inappropriate things alone, but you have to be willing to invest the time and effort.

You have to be willing to dog-proof your house a bit if you've got a dog who gets into everything. In my case, I had to remove the trash can from the living room because Rookie continued to get into it and eat the kleenex. I had to replace a Mac power cords at $80 because it was on the floor and Rookie chewed on it. I learned not to leave the power cord on the floor. For months I was unable to leave anything at all on the coffee table when Rookie was in the living room. Rookie is 19 months old now and I still don't leave anything on the counter that will tempt him. He's not a countersurfer, but I don't want him to turn into one.

I understand your frustration. There were times when I was incredibly frustrated with Rookie. But for the most part, that just meant that I needed to spend more time working with him. He still drives me nuts occasionally, but he's slowly starting to settle down and becoming a great adult dog. He's not there yet, but he's getting there.

Are you willing to work with Riley? If so, you've probably got a great dog in your future. If not, maybe it would be best to surrender him to someone who will.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Puppies and that what he is takes lots of work and commitment.
They are like children.

Don't leave anything out where he can reach it and use a crate when you cannot supervise him at all times. Be sure to remove his collar before you put him in it though, so he doesn't choke.

It will get better but it takes time.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Reading all these threads about the horrors of puppyhood makes me realize all over again why I decided long ago never to have a puppy. I just don't have the patience to deal with months and months of destruction. I feel for everyone who is going through this, and all I can say is "You're a better person than I am."


I'm really happy I got Lucky as a puppy and it was a good move because he socialized with my young children.

But I can't say I enjoyed the experience...and now that my kids are older any new dog will be a grown dog.

The one thing that really made it hard was that Lucky had to be watched constantly. It takes a good chunk of your life. And that is why the crate was such a life-saver...allowing me snippets of time from which I could ease my brain.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Lots of what is hard to explain about dogs this age is relationship&timing. You have to trust in him that he wants to please you- deepdown, no dog is trying to screw up in your eyes. Timing is crucial- knowing your dog well enough so that you get the thought prejump on the counter instead of during or after. Explain to him-OFF! before he gets up there, be there with your body stepping into his space, and then ask for the alternative behavior SIT and praise him to high heaven for that. Don't give up on him! Libertyme made the useful, good point in another thread about wearing a leash alot of the time- that way, you can get him pre-cat and pre-counter, before youre upset and he's practiced a bad behavior. Rahter than give him up, ho about a six week boarding obedience session? Here's one in Maine that has a positive training "boot camp" for retrievers, and maybe there is a kind, talented trainer in your area? http://maranathakennels.com/


I agree. Training will definitely help you. My sister was once at her wit's end with her 9 month old retriever and she found a trainer to come to her home and give her some one on one guidance. She said it was worth every penny and today her 3 year old is a well trained and calm lovable dog. 

Good luck, it will get better with training. :wave:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker was quite a handful when we gave him a home. He was just shy of his first birthday when he came to live with us. I kind of knew what we were in for because I had his "negative behavior" history written right in the contract and was told before we went to see him that he needed a home and needed training. I often wondered why his previous owner went through all those formative months and just when he may have begun to quiet down, gave up on him. 

In Tucker's case the owner only worked a few times with a private trainer. Tucker is a smart cookie and would do so well when the trainer came to the home, but the owner didn't work on training any other time. The breeder knew this because she found the Private Trainer for his previous owner and they communicated with each other about how Tucker was doing. As time went on and we were bringing him for training, I kept telling the breeder, "He must have had training. He picked up skills so quickly!" She kept saying, "No. He was not trained!"

Having a second dog really helped us. It was hard to give him as much stimulation as he needed and Shadow helped to "entertain" Tucker when we needed "down" time. We immediately took him to family basics, then CGC training (where he passed the test within 5 months of coming to live with us), then a few agility classes, took time off to bring him to a swim program for a few months because he was almost 20 pounds overweight, then we did a "brush-up" training class with him.

I know how difficult and frustrating these mischievous energetic Goldens can be. For the first few weeks I thought I had lost my mind for giving him a home. I kept saying, "What have I gotten myself into?" I am a thick, stubborn, woman and I decided I was NOT going to give in. 

We had/have locks on our food cabinet doors. We have locks on our closest doors. We never go out and leave the bathroom doors open. We don't really leave anything on the counters anymore. I don't even leave food in a pan on the back burners of my stove. It may seem like over-kill, but it has made life much easier.

On the few occasions I have left a box of cereal on the counter, Tucker no longer runs out the door if it's open and starts eating. He now brings it to us. The same goes with my husband's laptop and my purse. He knows he shouldn't steal it, but instead of a snatch and run situation, he picks it up and delivers...

I also have found when he wants attention he will pick up loose items around the house and lay them on your lap. I know immediately when he gets bored. Shadow is such an easy dog. He is always ready to roll, but if you don't want to roll, he just waits. Tucker on the other hand is very good for me. Some days I don't want to take a walk or go out into the cold, but he gets me moving. 

You have to do what is right for you and your family, but it is doable. It just takes a lot of work, a lot of time, a lot of training, and a very good sense of humor.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Our trainer told us that most dogs go through a teenager stage between 9 and 18 months - that's why so many shelter dogs were given up between 9 and 18 months old. A trainer is a good suggestion. You may also want to consider giving him less freedom. If someone isn't keeping an eye on him maybe he needs to be in a smaller room or his crate. Puppies eat out of the litterbox - that's not new, just disgusting. Our litterbox is in a room Thor can't get into. The cats have a room where Thor is not allowed unless one of us is with him, makes everyone happier. Good luck.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

You are going through the teenage stage and it should get better within 6 months. As someone else mentioned, doggy daycare would be a good option. My dog is exhausted after a day there and running around for 10 hours a day outside really tires them out. Obedience classes and agility or flyball might be good ideas too. Those things would give him an outlet for his energy and exercise his mind too. 

I wish you luck and, no, you are not a bad person. I have been very, very lucky with my Golden but also acquired her as a two year old adult. Cooper (my brother's pup) was a very good dog growing up and never got into stuff. I have heard stories similar to yours from other people with Labrador Retrievers and my husband's Whippet was a huge challenge until after 3 years of age. All dogs are different to raise just as kids are - some are easier than others for various reasons. Anyway, whatever you decide is best for your family is what's best for your family.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I so agree that, if you are willing to work with him and find a trainer, you can well overcome his problems.... sounds like typical teenage behavior. Also, this is a prime opportunity to achieve a very special bond with your furbaby. I hope you can work it out and come to enjoy your friend.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Not a bad person - but I think you're in the teenage stage and it sounds like he's got too much freedom to get into trouble...How much exercise is he really getting every day? By exercise I mean RUNNING off-leash - chasing tennis balls, frisbees, rabbits, whatever. Leash walks (and even jogging) don't provide the exercise a golden puppy needs.

Secondly look into the training theory called "nothing in life is free" aka NILF - it's about setting boundaries, establishing leadership and keeping your eyeballs on him at all times - or if you can't keep eyeballs on him he's someplace where he can't get the cat's food, eat your glasses, etc...

Thirdly, get yourself into a good obedience class - positive training if possible - help him understand what is correct behavior and what isn't - if he can successfully get your attention by being naughty (and doesn't get reinforcement when he's good) he'll continue to do the behaviors that get him attention (positive or nagative attention).

If you don't have the time to put into exercise and training right now it might not be the right fit.

My two cents,
Erica


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

It sounds like Riley has WAY to much freedom and needs training with a trainer... and if he is always getting into trouble then hes not getting enough exercise.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

When I read your description of your pup's behavior, it was deja vu for me. Yes, my Toby jumped on countertops and surfed to his heart's content (still will if given the chance). Yes, he ate my husband's reading glasses (cheap compared to my prescription glasses) and yes, he got my cell phone off the counter and destroyed it. He did this from age 6 months to one year. Training helps, time helps, and watching him like a hawk helps. The trash can goes up on a counter top whenever we leave the house, even today, 4 years later! 

It is possible you have an intelligent high energy Golden who needs extra energy burning activities and attention from you. In other words, they need a job! That is Toby's problem. We are constantly working with him, and constantly challenged by him. Despite the challenges, he brings us a lot of love and joy. Toby gets a brisk 4 mile walk daily (rain and shine), plus he gets regular ball chasing outings at a field near our home. On rainy days we engage him in vertical retrieving, involving throwing the ball from our upstairs downstairs and letting him run downstairs and back up after retrieving it. Despite his heavy exercise he still has energy to burn and the potential for mischief unless carefully watched. Sometimes I think outwitting us is his favorite pastime! He's definitely a thinker and a problem solver. 

If you do decide to rehome Riley, please consider contacting a local golden rescue group. Some rescue groups work with organizations who train assistance dogs and bomb or peanut detection dogs. Sometimes, with a little behavior modification and training, these high energy dogs go on to serve mankind in service careers.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I totally agree with the people who recommend training. In fact, I think I suggested this to you when you posted about him before. Well trained dogs don't just appear. It's hard work but can be very enjoyable for you both and the development of a beautiful bond between you and your golden.

A puppy is a huge commitment, just like a child. As someone said, that's why we in rescue have so many dogs.

No one can make the decision for you. I hope you can find him a good loving home if you aren't committed to training him.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

I do know exactly how you feel. We have been at our wits end so many times with Ruby. At almost 5 months we did have to send her off to a 4 week in home training. The trainer I had coming to the house once a week just did not cut it. The 4 week training did help and a lot of her bad behaviors improved. As she got older we encountered new behaviors and we worked through them as painful as it was. Both my husband and I threatened that we were going to have to get rid of her. Each time she came around. The last go around was about a month ago, and low and behold she has calmed down and has been a joy to be around. She is still her hyper self, but almost all of her destructive behaviors are gone/improved. As for Riley getting into the cat box, my neighbor has a shock collar on his dog that goes off every time he gets close to the box. This has totally eliminated his dog eating anything out of the cat box. You may want to check online for that type of product. I second the doggie day care. It has been a life saver for my sanity. Ruby goes 1-2 times a week and she is so tired when I pick her up. She barely has any energy to eat her dinner and then puts herself to bed. Now that's a good dog!!! I wish you luck.

Vicky-mom to Ruby 13 months


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I also agree about the doggie day cares! They give both the pup and the people a nice break and the dog always comes home tired! Even once a week is a good thing!

We also had a personal trainer come and help us with Toby. It helped us learn what to do, but it truly is up to the owner to consistently enforce the training. Our problem--Toby learned the new behaviors, would practice them for months, and then decide to try again to get away with the misbehavior after several months. Frustrating, but, he was challenging us. Perhaps he thought we had forgotten our own rules?!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Reading all these threads about the horrors of puppyhood makes me realize all over again why I decided long ago never to have a puppy. I just don't have the patience to deal with months and months of destruction. I feel for everyone who is going through this, and all I can say is "You're a better person than I am."


I feel the same way. Mine ate every plant I had in the back yard. Dug many holes. Of course she was bored as I had to leave her alone when I worked. At the age of 2, I moved closer to my parents and dropped her off with them during the day. That helped a lot. Now she is almost 8 and I wouldn't take a million bucks for her. But next one I get, I'm going to try the rescue route. Try to escape the puppy years plus give a dog a much needed home.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Someone on GRF suggested a baby gate cats can slink under but dogs can't to protect the litterbox when we rescued our kitty, Delilah. It works very well.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I think anyone who had reared a puppy through this teenage stage can identify with the problems you are experiencing with Riley. Like people, all dogs have different personalities and although it's so much easier if they're not chewers (I've had a chewer and one that hardly chewed anything!). He's definitely testing his boundaries, and I have no doubt he will mature into an amazing loyal and lifelong friend!!!

Please try to think of all the good things about your dog, the things that make you laugh, and the good times you have with him. Remember that this awkward teenage destructive and naughty phase is just that... a phase, and it will end. Some people have posted some really good ideas for adjusting some of his behaviours that worked for them... it's surely worth a try isn't it'? 

I would tend to concentrate on working on one issue at a time, when that's sorted, move onto the next, and concentrate on that issue. Don't confuse yourself with thinking about all the issues as one 'huge' issue, they are really lots of smaller ones, which can be worked on in bite-size pieces. Every hurdle should also give you confidence that you CAN do this... positive thinking can achieve amazing things!!!!

I wish you all the best and hope you can work this one out.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Keep in mind that management goes a LONG WAY toward preventing many of the things that are frustrating you the most. I can honestly say that Quiz' puppyhood was really no big deal... and he's a VERY busy puppy with LOTS of drive and that could have turned into MASS DESTRUCTION if I wasn't mindful. I simpy managed his environment so he couldn't get into the types of trouble many people complain about. I used x-pens, baby gates, tethers, leashes, etc. I made it almost impossible for him to get into much trouble, so by default, he had to learn to do things that I actually liked.

It's simple stuff... but sometimes it's not easy stuff.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*For you and for Riley--Give it 3 days, then maybe a month more?*

About being at your wit's end with Riley and considering giving him up: I have a few thoughts that I hope will help. First, can you board him somewhere for *3 days*? On the first day, just enjoy life without him. On the second day, clean up all his toys and messes in the house. On the third day, realize that you could (possibly) do things just a bit differently and give him another chance. Get creative, make a plan and bring him home to a new and more controlled environment. Treat him like a dog you just adopted. Take back your space and make him earn his. Use a crate and limit his freedom in the house or outside to supervised times only. Get help from people here on the Forum and maybe a trainer. Give it *a month*. If, then, you still don't want to continue with this, let people on the Forum know. He can be offered a new home where people understand his issues. This could be one of the more difficult decisions you have to make. Take your time and be sure of what you want and need. You *both* deserve to be happy.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

SoGolden, what a great yet simple idea. It's pragmatic, but will also let her explore how she feels with Riley really 'gone'. I like it!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice idea, SoGolden. I am not sure where youre located, but if it's in the Northeast, we will take him for the three days or a week and work with him. Like to help keep him in his home.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great advice from everyone. I did two puppies in four years and it was harrowing at times for sure. But by the time I got Finn, I had a process (and he was far more destructive than Abby) if you don't want to lose it, don't leave it out. As much for Riley's protection as for your pocketbook's!

I have to drive my car for another hundred thousand miles becasue Abby (the perfect dog) ate a hole in the passenger side door at the tender age of five months. The list could go on and on, but what I realized is they need constant supervision for a long time. The crate is my saviour and provided much needed supervision for both pups. Don't think of it as punishment, think of it as management. 

You are not a bad person, but perhaps you have some preconcieved notion of what a pup should be like and the truth is, they just don't fit any mold, they are all different.

I remember being so mad at Finn once when he pilfered something off the counter I actually thought this isn't going to work. But DH (who was not in favor of getting him anyway) picked him up and brought him over and said in baby talk, I'm a good boy mom, you just have to believe in me. And I did from then on.

Good luck to you and Riley!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Using a Crate*



Abbydabbydo said:


> The crate .... Don't think of it as punishment, think of it as management.


This is soooo true!


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

I wouldn't give him a chance to mess up either. When Bogart was a puppy he either was in his crate when I couldn't watch him or tethered with a harness on. When I had to leave him home alone, he was in his crate. He never learned to countersuf at the kitchen. He did like to steal my socks if he had the oportunity (which happend once in a while). I never gave him the foult but told myself, Bad Elke, Bad Elke for giving him that chance. Bogart was an easy puppy also and with 8 months old he had the run of the house. With my ZsaZsa (Australian cattle dog) along side of him. He got (still gets) off leash walks and playtime with his dog buddy. We go to training classes every week (we went through basic, intermediate, advanced) CGC class, tricks classes, competion Rally obedience class, agility classes, to keep his mind going. He loves all the training he is 3 years old and we still take classes. I think these dogs are just to smart and want to be challanged. I would never leave a trash can in the yard that my dog can have access to, store it somehow that the dog can't get to it (pretty easy really). My friends have the cat's litter Box in the laundryroom with a kittydoor cut into the regular door. The cats can still reach the litter box but the dog can't get even the head through they also feed the cat in there. I think you might have to dog prove the house an yard a little better.
All the best,


----------



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

Kimm, I clicked on Tucker's photo...what a a great halloween video!...Beautiful dogs, great shots and so nicely done. Someone in your family has a real talent...is that you?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Please don't give up yet, it does get better!
Poor Chewie was a drop like that, they couldn't handle him and he was chewing on everything in sight. It takes a little time, he's in his teenage stage but it will get better. He is testing you to see how far he can go.
Set rules, use a gate to keep him away from the cats.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hehe i know this all to well i'm going through it at moment with Shelley my 7 month old female. She is chewing things she hasn't chewed for a while,not coming when called which is the worst so far. Theres also other things i won't mention but i know Shelley is testing me to see what she can and cannot get away with. I tell her No and stamp my feet and also point normally she listens if she don't she gets a little tap on the bum and told again. Thankfully she hasn't chewed her bed again for a few days. Now i've just got to work on her coming when called again which shouldn't take to long i hope.


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

My boy Sam is 9 months old as well. I did had the same thought sparkles in my mind of giving him up for all his craziness. However, every time I managed to calm myself after a day or two.

I completely agree with SoGolden of sending the dog to boarding place for a few days. I sent Sam to boarding due to a friend's destination wedding, and on the 3rd day, I missed him so much, and email & complained the boarder about not sending me any picture of him which they promised. 

Training, day care, and any training tools people suggest are great advice. Also, I will say if there's a dog park near by, go for it! No matter how much we play with Sam, he doesn't seem tired after all. But once he ran and played with other dogs in dog park, or just a doggie play with neighbor's dogs, he'll be tired out for a 30 minz play tim, and leave us alone~

Good luck, and hanging there, there's a dog owner right here with you!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Just remember, there's a reason so many dogs end up in shelters/rescues at 2 years of age and under. They are animals and without guidance and training will behave in a manner that most benefits them - which is doing whatever they want to do and driving you nuts in the process.

It's your responsibly and duty to ensure Riley learns how to be the good dog you want. Like everyone has already said, get into a training class now, ask for advice for how to address specific issues (there was a great post about duct tape on the counters to stop counter surfing this week), and practice, practice, practice. Good dogs take work to get that way, but it is so very worth it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You're not a bad person. No.

But every single one of those could be prevented. Why is the dog alone unsupervised to get to your phone? Etc... Leash him or crate him or watch him. More exercise. 

Never outside alone. Etc. And it WILL get better.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

So many fantastic suggestions from everyone, wow. 

I agree with most of what's been said, and I'll add a couple of things:

His success in counter-surfing has confirmed to him that it's worth getting yelled at, but while you're working at a disadvantage, it's NOT impossible to get him to a more manageable place. I agree wholeheartedly that crating the dog when he's not supervised is the way to start. If he successfully gets food or something fun to chew once in a hundred times at counter-surfing, he'll keep doing it. Set him up (wearing a leash, probably) when you're actually there, so, as LJilly suggested, you can establish your dominance and the impropriety of counter-surfing all at once. And when you're not there, he can't have access to the counter.

For chewing, make sure he has lots of access to exciting, appropriate chews, and when you're with him and he checks out your phone, correct him and redirect him to his own toy, like a chicken flavored Nylabone (maybe get the "Durable" toughness at this point, since he seems to be a pretty active chewer).

One thing on exercise: varied and stimulating experiences can be just as important as the physical work. If the dog only gets to run around in the back yard as his exercise, it might not be enough to take the edge off the rambunctiousness. A "job" (like a fetching game or an agility training regimen) can help focus a dog, as can an opportunity to walk around the neighborhood or run around the woods. Lots of sensory input or concentration helps drain the energy and is at least as important as getting physically tired.

Definitely take comfort in the fact that we've all been at our wits' end at one time or another. With Gus, it was the bathroom breaks every ninety minutes of the night when he had giardia. That was an awful three weeks. Comet gnawed the veneer off the entire footboard of our bed the day we decided to experiment with an hour alone outside of the crate. Gus ripped apart the only nice sunglasses I ever bought myself (a pair of aluminum Oakleys).

The fact that he eats your glasses or your cell is, bizarrely, an act of love. Those are things that are rich with your smell and taste. The fact that he eats cat poo is because of the horrible, horrible fact that it is, essentially, crack for dogs, and there is nothing I know of that can be done about this except for physically separating the dog from the poo or using aversive training with a proximity shock collar.

Dabit deus his quoque finem. It's a phase. If you exercise and train the dog properly (assuming there's nothing wrong in the dog's wiring), he'll grow out of it eventually. And you'll look back and laugh and share war stories on GRF.


----------

